# que puedo montar en un local de 26m cuadrados?



## mceada36 (22 Oct 2013)

Nuenas

Tengo un local propio de 27 metros cuadrados en una barrida importante de mi ciudad pero esta un poco escondía ya que esta en una callecita que da a una avd principal que pasa mucha gente.

No tendría que pagar alquiler ya que es propiedad mía

Me acogería a la tarifa por discapacidad al darme de alta autónomo que sería primeros 6 meses al 80% 52,03 y del 7 al mes 60 al 50% 128,79 euros.

LLevo año y medio en paro y vivo con mis padres,como esta la cosa mal de trabajo me he planteado seriamente montar algo en este pequeño local.

Tengo un poco de miedo porque por mi zona han cerrado últimamente han cerrado tiendas que ahora pone que se alquila,pero claro pienso yo que estas tiendas pagaban una barbaridad de alquiler,entonces yo parto con la ventaja de que el alquiler me lo ahorro.

La cosa que no se que montar en un local de 27 metros cuadrados.Tienda de alimentación hay unas pocas y aparte supermercados tipo jamón,dia..,prensa y revistas ha una en la que va to la gente del barrio a comprar allí,hay también algunos bares de tapeo, confitería

Tengo al idea metío en la cabeza una de prensa y revistas pero como he comentado hay una cerca de mi local a unos 160 metros qu es la única que hay en todo el barrio y no se si me saldría rentable.

dejo una foto,mi local es el punto de la izquierda y el otro la tienda de revistas







A todo esto alguien sabe como va el tema de un negocio de revistas y prensa,me refiero si te quedas con revistas sin vender y te quedas con algunos periódicos sin vender eso se devuelve al proveedor o me lo tendría que pagar de mi bolsillo

saludos


----------



## Ce_Nedra (22 Oct 2013)

Que sabes o puedes hacer, que inversión estimas?


----------



## Thor89 (22 Oct 2013)

La prensa y los periódicos se devuelven al proveedor y no son facturadas, es decir, sólo se paga lo que has vendido. O al menos era así en una tienda en la que estuve trabajando un tiempo.


----------



## mike78 (22 Oct 2013)

En mi ciudad han abierto dos lavanderías autoservicio. Pero ojo, solo tienen lavadoras y secadoras, sin dependiente ni na de na. Las lavadoras son grandes, pensando en edredones, mantas y por supuesto la colada.

Lavanderas autoservicio, un nuevo negocio llega a Zaragoza


----------



## El_Consul (22 Oct 2013)

mike78 dijo:


> En mi ciudad han abierto dos lavanderías. Pero ojo, solo tienen lavadoras y secadoras, sin dependiente ni na de na. Las lavadoras son grandes, pensando en edredones, mantas y por supuesto la colada.



Eso esta muy de moda , si, aquí en mi pueblo han montado 2 y va mucha gente.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Oct 2013)

Thor89 dijo:


> La prensa y los periódicos se devuelven al proveedor y no son facturadas, es decir, sólo se paga lo que has vendido. O al menos era así en una tienda en la que estuve trabajando un tiempo.



Hasta lo que yo se efectivamente es así, pero creo recordar que para vender prensa necesitas algún tipo de licencia.

26m da para tienda de chuches, minibar, minipeluqueria, inmobiliaria ::, cualquier tipo de modernez (decoración y mariconadas varias que se venda humo por catalogo), comida para llevar (pizza, sushi)...

Parece que están triunfando tiendas extrañas como para Vapeadores(cigarrillo electrico) y para cachas (suplementación deportiva)...

Suerte y haz bien los números...


----------



## Barracus White (22 Oct 2013)

El_Consul dijo:


> Eso esta muy de moda , si, aquí en mi pueblo han montado 2 y va mucha gente.



Por curiosidad, que precios se manejan? Es porque quien sabe si no sale ya a cuenta comprarse una lavadora... yo suelo hacer tres lavados a la semana, y mi lavadora esta mas KO que OK.


----------



## joanmiro (22 Oct 2013)

Bocatería de bocadillos a la plancha.


----------



## OberOst (22 Oct 2013)

Alquilalo.

Relacion tiempo_invertido/beneficio inmejorable.

Con cualquier otra cosa perderas tiempo, salud y dinero


----------



## El_Consul (22 Oct 2013)

Barracus White dijo:


> Por curiosidad, que precios se manejan? Es porque quien sabe si no sale ya a cuenta comprarse una lavadora... yo suelo hacer tres lavados a la semana, y mi lavadora esta mas KO que OK.



Lo mirare y te contestare, no se los precios, pero una esta muy cerca de mi casa y siempre tiene gente lavando y secando ropa.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (22 Oct 2013)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Hasta lo que yo se efectivamente es así, pero creo recordar que para vender prensa necesitas algún tipo de licencia.
> 
> 26m da para tienda de chuches, minibar, minipeluqueria, inmobiliaria ::, cualquier tipo de modernez (decoración y mariconadas varias que se venda humo por catalogo), comida para llevar (pizza, sushi)...
> 
> ...



Al lado de mi casa hay una de suplementos deportivos y es un contínuo ir y venir de gente. Joder, parece mentira.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 16:47 ----------




El_Consul dijo:


> Lo mirare y te contestare, no se los precios, pero una esta muy cerca de mi casa y siempre tiene gente lavando y secando ropa.



4 pavos la lavadora y 1 la secadora.


----------



## conspiradorloco (22 Oct 2013)

Los periodicos se devuelven de manera diaria, cada dia los devuelves y a la mañana siguiente te dejan los nuevos y se llevan los viejos, las revistas, o semanalmente o mensualmente, depende del tipo de revistas.

Pero ya te digo que eso te va a dar mas perdidas que ganancias.

Una opcion interesante si pasa mucha gente por ahi es poner maquinas de esas de 24 horas que estan en funcionamiento todo el dia y la gente mete euros i saca cosas, si tienes un punto cojonudo eso puede hacerte ganar un monton de pasta y solo tendrias que rellenar las maquinas una vez al dia.

Una tienda de suplementos deportivos tampoco esta mal, puedes vender tarros de droga para ciclados y un expositor con 4 pulsometros y dos chorradas mas y a triunfar, cerca hay lo que parece una pista de atletismo de tierra no ?

Puedes alquilarlo y si vees que lo que ponen alli triunfa les hechas y te lo montas tu


----------



## mikasa (22 Oct 2013)

¿Cuantas camas caben? ::

en serio ya, lo de la tienda de suplementos deportivos a mi me interesa tambien, no exige mucho espacio, no perecedero, puede instalar máquinas dispensadoras de 24 horas, (en mi barrio hay una de pescado fresco) yo lo estoy pensando. Pero si que he pensado que un local de productos de fitness daría bien porque puede tener sección de productos biológicos, etc. Y algo de parafarmacia, lo que veas que tiene salida, ir probando.

Lo de la lavandería no lo veo tan claro, es verdad que siempre están llenas, pero es porque la gente se tiene que esperar alli a que termine el ciclo de lavado y secado, no sé qué tráfico tienen, las usan más bien inmigrantes ha que ver si el barrio es adecuado. 

Hace un tiempo lei un artículo donde se explicaba -presuntamente- el éxito de Zara. El caso es que al cobrar un artículo se rebaja directamente del stock, y lo que sale más al mes es lo que se repone, el resto no. 
Eso explica el deterioro escandaloso de la calidad desde hace unos años.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Oct 2013)

La suplementación deportiva está muy de moda y lo relacionado con ello: 
Protes, carbos, creatina, carnitina, drogaina :Baile:
Shakers y parafernalia varia
comida con casi 0 calorías (hay mermeladas, mayonesas...con muy poca caloría/100gr)
Accesorios de ciclado de gym: guantes pro, grips, camisetas de mazado de esas...

Un mundo de color, me juego el huevo derecho a que esta es una top ventas:


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (22 Oct 2013)

Monta un glory hole


----------



## akalais (22 Oct 2013)

Si no hay muchos en tu zona, uno de e-cigs/vapp o un growshop. 
Reparacion de cacharros, arreglos de zapatos/ ropa seria una buena opcion.

Suplementos deportivos , herboristeria como apuntan arriba es otra.


----------



## mceada36 (23 Oct 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestras ideas.

De todo lo que me habeis dicho me llama mucho dos opciones:

1º Tienda de suplementos deportivo porque hay varios gimnasios cerca d emi barrio en un radio de 200metros pero no hay ninguna tienda de suplementos.

2º Una bocatería/Montaitos con alguna maquina exprendedora de patata,refrescos..... solo hay cafetrias,confiterias ,algun bar y un burgue cerca de mi local 

A todo estos las maquians exprendedoras se alquilan no? 

Oquizas me salia mas rentable para empezar a lo mas sencillo comprar por mallor y servirlo yo

Un saludo a todos


----------



## akalais (23 Oct 2013)

Las neveras de coca cola dentro, te las ponen ellos gratis si estas como bar, supongo que expendedoras tambien, con una fianza/seguro para poner en la calle,

pero que te den la licencia de apertura para bar te puede llevar años facil, facil (mientras puedes abrir claro, es lo que hace todo el mundo) lavabo adaptado, salida de humos, baldosas en cocina, un lio.
Los 15.000 euros se te van facil para legalizar un burguer entre obras, papeles y maquinaria.


A menos que tengas muy claro que quieres meterte en eso, mejor los suplementos. 


Sobretodo piensa en hacer algo que te estimule, para mi que eso es quizas lo mas importante, no hay nada peor que ser autonomo encerrado 16 horas al dia en el local y odiando lo que se hace.


----------



## Genis Vell (23 Oct 2013)

mceada36 dijo:


> 1º Tienda de suplementos deportivo porque hay varios gimnasios cerca d emi barrio en un radio de 200metros pero no hay ninguna tienda de suplementos.



Parece una buena opción puedes hablar con los gyms y dejar tarjetas anunciarte en ellos, pagarles en especies las recomendaciones a los monitores, dejar producto en los gym y darles comisión por que lo vendan...

Pero como te han dicho más arriba debe gustarte el tema, para estar al tanto informarte, saber aconsejar (tampoco es que haya mucho que aconsejar) pero vamos ya me entiendes, leer foros, ver las webs de venta online, leer articulos...
Si dominas el inglés mejor, ya sabes que todo lo americano es más chachi, sí, incluso las proteinas.

Sin olvidar las mariconadas, los accesiorios y tal...


----------



## luismarple (23 Oct 2013)

No es buena idea pensar un negocio en base al local que tienes y, sobre todo, a tus necesidades. Nada de eso va a hacer que el negocio funcione.

Para que funcione necesitas buscar algo que ya haya en otro sitio y vaya bien, lo de la lavandería puede ser buena idea, pero no necesariamente en ese local. 

Creo que la mejor idea es alquilarlo.


----------



## chaber (23 Oct 2013)

Una yogurteria






) es coña.


Alquílalo y santas pascuas.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (23 Oct 2013)

Nutripro ZARAGOZA - NUTRIPRO TECHNOLOGY S.L. - Tienda on-line de nutricion especial para el deporte y las personas activas

Esta es la de mi barrio en Zaragoza. Un rosario de gente a todas horas. Un localito de unos 30 metros, la tienda y una especie de consulta.


----------



## Jamon (23 Oct 2013)

Oye pues podrías alquilarlo según vengan a señoras de compañia para que no tengan que hacerlo en cualquier sitio o casa y en condiciones higiénicas


----------



## RETAMA (25 Oct 2013)

Una pregunta con respecto a lo de los suplementos deportivos:
¿Los gimnasios no venden ya éste tipo de producto?, ¿no sería competir contra ellos?. Pregunto en mi mas profunda ignorancia.


----------



## Z4LMAN (25 Oct 2013)

Sin dudarlo...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2013)

Por menos de 500m2 yo no me levanto de la cama :rolleye:


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (25 Oct 2013)

Hay que ver la competencia, la ubicación con respecto a otros negocios complementarios, tipo de vecindario, etc... vamos, lo que viene a ser hacer un estudio de mercado como dios manda... pero por aportar una idea más para un pequeño local yo he visto por ahí un local chiquitito que a la vez que reparaban calzado hacían copias de todo tipo de llaves, magnéticas incluidas.


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Oct 2013)

Esos metros tenía el local en el que monté una floristería, unos cuantos cursillos para aprender a manipular la flor natural y seca , daba bastante pasta, pero te hablo de los años 90.


----------



## luismarple (25 Oct 2013)

piopio dijo:


> Esos metros tenía el local en el que monté una floristería, unos cuantos cursillos para aprender a manipular la flor natural y seca , daba bastante pasta, pero te hablo de los años 90.



Si el curso lo da una tia en tetas puede funcionar.

(al final siempre estamos en lo mismo)


----------



## Tonyina (27 Oct 2013)

HarryWashello dijo:


> Monta un glory hole



Entro, veo que ya lo han dicho, y me voy .


----------



## eloy_85 (27 Oct 2013)

alquilado podrías sacar unos 300-400 sin hacer gran cosa.
De la otra manera necesitarías meter un empleado para abrir unas 12 horas diarias + al menos media jornada sábados y si te dedicas a prensa un rato los domingos.

Pagar costes, empleado, mas sacar 1000 € guarros de beneficio para ti te obligan a hacer una caja de unos 4000-5000 €/ mes. Ahora piensa con qué puedes hacer ese dinero.


----------



## Tendero (27 Oct 2013)

Hola,
La ubicación del local es lo mas importante, y por lo que dices no es buena.No favorece
No tienes experiencia en lo que vas a montar,No favorece.
El consumo actual de España es el el que es. No favorece
El pensar que tienes un local gratis, tienes que ponderarlo en su justa medida, no es gran cosa , la verdad, si fuera un local de 10.000euros al mes de alquiler si que sería(entonces lo alquilarias)pero un local que ahora te podrían dar 300 al mes , es practicamente como si no pagases recibo de luz, y algun impuesto... no es determinante.....
Yo de poner algo, como muy bien dicen algunos por aqui, sería algo que la inversion fuese minima, minima , minima, ó nada. Que es dificil.
Lo digo esto con conocimiento de todo lo que digo, con animo de tomes la mejor decisión,
Aun con todo igual hay algo que peudas poner, algo que no haya en el barrio, y que la gente lo necesite, tipo, arreglo de zapatos.....y aunque estes en una calle "mala" la gente te busque porque necesite el servicio, eso si con un buzoneo regular que compense la mala ubicación de tu local
Saludos


----------

